# Pressão atmosférica a altitude 00



## fontesrui (22 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

´Gostava de saber se alguem me pode indicar algum local na net onde eu consiga consultar a pressão atmosférica local a altitude 00m, ou seja ao nível do mar.

Se alguém da beira-mar ler este tópico e conseguir fazer essa medição eu agradecia que me indicasse

Aguardo e agraeço


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2008 às 11:09)

fontesrui disse:


> ´Gostava de saber se alguem me pode indicar algum local na net onde eu consiga consultar a pressão atmosférica local a altitude 00m, ou seja ao nível do mar.
> 
> Se alguém da beira-mar ler este tópico e conseguir fazer essa medição eu agradecia que me indicasse
> 
> Aguardo e agraeço



Olá,
A informação dos valores da pressão disponibilizada quer pelas estações meteorológicas do IM quer pelas particulares é sempre ao nível do mar.
Se a tua questão é para calibrar uma estação meteorológica, dá uma olhadela neste tópico:

 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão


----------



## cargil48 (2 Mai 2012 às 12:42)

Desculpem-me fazer aqui a pergunta, mas podem indicar-me onde posso encontrar uma tabela de equiparação de pressão atmosférica em mm de hg e milibares? Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mai 2012 às 13:59)

cargil48 disse:


> Desculpem-me fazer aqui a pergunta, mas podem indicar-me onde posso encontrar uma tabela de equiparação de pressão atmosférica em mm de hg e milibares? Obrigado.



Existem vários sites com conversores de pressão. Aqui tens não só a que pediste como outras: http://www.unit-conversion.info/pressure.html


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 22:29)

Se precisares de saber a pressão atmosférica que se faz neste momento a 0 metros de altitude ao nivel da praia é 1008,4 hPa.
Espero ter ajudado


----------

